# Traveling to Eire



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Does anyone know if dogs need a passport to go to Southern Ireland? 
We are thinking of places to visit and like to take our mad hounds with us when possible, but they don't have passports so would have to leave them with family otherwise. 

Tina


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

No pets don't need any type of docs to travel to ireland, it is a common travel area .....even two legged travels require no passport.....


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Tina
We are going again in April. You don't need a dog passport. Suggest you book up ferry through CC as they are the cheapest.
Log onto www.campingireland.ie and ask them to send you a campsite guide. Don't go without it.
Great place but take your own supermarket bags. No plastic ones.
If you want a good campsite when you get off the ferry send me a PM and I will send the details


----------

